# Alum Creek Hauling



## Vince™

Fished Alum Creek today for about 6 hours. Ended up with 21 Carp and a sunburn. Biggest fish was probably 10-11 lbs and managed a 6lb mirror.














































Video of one of the catches. Nothing too exciting I suppose.


----------



## Garyoutlaw77

Way to go Vince - good looken Fish


----------

